# Honda Civic Complete Transformation: Full Detail and DIY Wheel Refurb



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My GF was borrowing a car from her friend before she sells it, so she agreed that I would get it ready for sale. This car was barely driven and had been a bit neglected so it needed a complete transformation. My first job was to give it a good wash, remove the mould and get in those arches which were unbelievably dirty. Once I had done this it was onto the paint correction. The car had various levels of paint thickness but generally was a bit on the low side with the sunroof being under 80 microns - so care was needed. The first thing I tried was a Dodo Juice Need for Speed sample on the bonnet and wing to see how that performed - and I was impressed (see review here). As always I tried the lightest combo and worked up and eventually stuck with Menz IP 85RD 3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 pad followed by Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad to refine the finish. I thought the paint would be softer than it was, but it wasn't and it needed some serious correction after years of abuse. Once I had corrected the paint I thought about a Glaze after Megs #80 but decided to move straight onto Chemical Guys 50/50 Limited Edition Connoisseurs Wax. 

The paint came up like new and I was very pleased with it, however it just made the wheels look even worse than they already were, so I decided to refurb them myself as it wasn't worth the cost of getting it done professionally. So I got the car up on axel stands and got the front 2 wheels off. Whilst here I decided to give the arches another good clean. So after cleaning the wheels I masked off the tyres and sanded down the wheels. I used some Primer first then added a few layers of Alloy spray paint before allowing that to cure and finally a couple of layers of lacquer. They are not perfect but a million times better than before. A more detailed review of the process can be found later in this write up.

Along with the above and a going over of the interior hopefully this car will sell easily now it has been transformed. 

So here are a few before and afters (sorry but the pics aren't as clear as usual for some reason - getting use to a new program):

Before:











After:











Before:











After:











Before:











After:











 Before:











 After:











Roof Before:











 Roof After:











Window Seal Before:











Window Seal After:











Wheel Before:











Wheel After:











So on with the full process:

1. First thing I did was clean the wheels with Megs Hot Rims and my Raceglaze brush using the 2 Bucket Method, as at this point I didn't know whether I would refurb the wheels or not.











2. Then I soaked the car with APC and AB SSF with my Karcher.












3. The car was then washed with CG Maxi Suds II using the 2 bucket method and a Serious Performance Mitt.
4. I then PW rinsed the car.
5. Using AG Tar Remover I sprayed the lower panels to loosen up some of the tar spots before rinsing.











6. Then I clayed the car using Sonus Green and Megs LT as a lube. The roof after 2 quick passes:











Then the lower panels:












7. I then soaked the car with SSF and PW rinsed off.
8. Dried the car using a Eurow Waffle Weave and Megs LT.

A few PTG readings:











The sunroof looking rather thin so only Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad used here:












9. Then onto the correction - after several combos I stuck with Menzerna IP 85RD 3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 pad using my (new generation) Megs G220.
10. I followed this with Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad.

Drivers Door Before:










Drivers Door 50/50:











Bonnet Scratch and Swirls:











… Gone:












Bonnet 50/50's:





















Rear Quarter Panel Before:












Rear Quarter Panel After:











Roof Before:









​
Roof After:












Scratches on the Roof:











… Gone:












Front Wing Before:











Front Wing After:











11. The rear and front bumpers were treated with AG SRP by hand as some of the paint was peeling off and I didn't fancy taking the G220 to it.
12. Then added 2 layers of Chemical Guys 50/50 Ltd Ed Connoisseurs Wax.
13. All glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Concentrate.
14. All trim was treated with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel.
15. The interior was cleaned with Megs APC and dressed with Poorboys Natural Looking Dressing.
16. Complete Vacuum using my Dyson and the Dyson Car attachment kit.

Interior Before:











Interior After:











Interior Before:











Interior After:











Interior After:











Right so now onto the Alloy Wheel DIY Refurb (a before and after can be seen at the top):

1. So once the wheels were off I gave them a good clean using Megs Wheel Brightener all over and then gave them a clay.

Before:











After (still not great but better and that would have to do):











2. Then sanded them down with some 800 grit wet/dry paper and then washed them again. 
3. I then masked off the tyres and sprayed a couple of layers of Filler Primer, leaving about 20 minutes between layers and using a hair dryer to help speed up the curing process.











4. Once this was dry I built up a few layers of Alloy Wheel Paint leaving about 20 minutes between layers and using a hair dryer to help speed up the curing process. 
5. Finally once this had cured I applied 3x layers of lacquer.










6. Let that cure and applied a layer of Poorboys Wheel Sealant.
7. Put the wheels back on and dressed the tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.

TBH it was a long old job doing the wheels myself and whilst I am happy with the transformation and feel they are a definite improvement, with more money and time they could have looked better. Although the aim was just to improve them on a tight budget with a tight timescale so in that sense I achieved what I set out to do. If budget wasn't an issue then I would have certainly used a filler to smooth the surface and invested in better paint which would have hopefully given a better and brighter finish to the wheels. 

Whilst the wheels were off I soaked the Arches with APC and then gave then a good rinse with the Karcher.

Before:











After:











So here are the rest of the afters after the cars transformation:






































































A few straight after paint correction but before the wheels were done - I felt some of these showed off the paint well but the wheels let them down a bit.







































































A few beading pics:































Thanks for looking and PM me if you're interested in the car.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Fantastic work there :thumb:
You have a lot of courage!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah great job! Love what you did with the wheels

Simon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb work across the car there and nice one turning these wheels around like that.

Enjoyable read, excellent results. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

well done that man.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

excellent correction work there and superb write up :thumb: transformation is amazing :thumb:...


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

AMAZING job there..Love the EG Civic,especially on that colour....
Great job on wheels too...Is it the SIR version??


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great job there, looks relly stunning now, well done :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



pampos said:


> AMAZING job there..Love the EG Civic,especially on that colour....
> Great job on wheels too...Is it the SIR version??


Cheers - nope not that I am aware of.


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done AGAIN Alex


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work :thumb: will definetly sell now

bet the owner was pleased


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job achieved there 

Bet the owner doesn't want to sell it now...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.



ads2k said:


> Great job achieved there
> 
> Bet the owner doesn't want to sell it now...


Cheers, yep think there is some reluctance now.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Cracking work again dude!:thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Night and day mate, that's such a turnaround! great work on all areas!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a great transformation, it looks like alot of hard work went into that and the results show that it has paid off.


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Great result! On the back of that I'm thinking of refurbing my own alloys now thanks to Mrs Ska


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Certainly transformed the car, colour has come back to life!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool.

Love working on cars like that.
Great challenge. (Which you have just won by the way).

Russ


----------



## superted (Jun 24, 2008)

great turn around there mate, hope the owners got you a few well deserved beers in a way of thanks!!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround. Night and day. Well done for your hard work.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Take a bow, sir. Take a bow. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome work mate, i bet the owner didn't recognise the car afterwards!! :thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey buddy - see the wheels came out well in the end! 

Great work on the paint as well - i saw this motor in the metal, and the paint looked like it had been attacked with a scouring pad - what an awesome turnaround.

Top job again Al!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done fella,looks really good.
Looks 10 years newer!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks great now!

Lovely flake pop in some of the closer pics!

Great work on the wheels and car in general. I'm sure you acheived the time/budget goal very well :thumb:

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome finish mate! Seems to be a very good combination of products!
Thanks a lot for that. A friend of mine has the same car but in red and since I've also got the 2 cleaners you used I'll also this combination.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

should fetch a good price now


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Used to have one on those. L reg LSi. Lovely car, great memories. 


Top job by the way. always enjoy your shots too.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Excellent job there Alex. Turned out really well, and some nice progress pics too.:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, another awesome right up


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome work, I love the dedication in your work.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys :thumb:

Don't think she's sold it now :lol:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work all round!
Especially on the wheels!:thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

well done .... great !


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Great work, I must say you've inspired me to give the wheels on my jeep a DIY refurb, well maybe!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate.

New you could perform a great turnaround:thumb:

Brought back great memories


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

always love reading your threads great work as always matey :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

a good read and great work mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Guys :thumb:



Anmarube said:


> Cool.
> 
> Love working on cars like that.
> Great challenge. (Which you have just won by the way).
> ...


Thanks Russ what's my prize :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

looking good


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

thats an awesome turnaround, great work on the rims aswell.
your theards always a great read


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looks like a different car now


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent chum... did the car sell after all that then?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



NIgolf said:


> excellent chum... did the car sell after all that then?


Cheers and nope they didn't sell it in the end.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Oi, thats the sort of car I normally get 

Fantastic turn around Alex :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Superb job :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------

